
Cook’s Apple: Padding the Bottom Line, Gouging Loyal Customers - mkempe
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/06/28/tim-cook-s-apple-middling-products-designed-to-pad-the-bottom-line-while-gouging-loyal-customers.html
======
lstamour
Such a negative article. Personally, I see the Lightning connector as a much
needed replacement of Micro-USB for the Beats Studio Wireless headphones. Add
Siri support, saving EQ settings to firmware via iPhone (as Parrot Zik can)
and (if I'm allowed to dream) Wi-fi based Airplay support, and I'm hooked.
Currently they're an expensive pair of headphones, but I'll point out one
thing -- you don't need to get rid of the TRS jack to use the lightning port.
This article really is pure rumours and speculation.

And that lighting two-way power draw seems a useful tool for more than just
headphones. Watches anyone?

